# CoolerMaster Seidon 240 stark genug?



## MrBacon (10. August 2013)

Hallo,
für mein 2. PC, den ich wie mein erst PC mit einem AMD FX8350 bestücken werde, brauche ich noch eine geeignete Kühlung. Ich bin auf die CoolerMaster Seidon 240, die mir sehr gut gefallen hat. Was haltet ihr davon??


MFG MrBacon


----------



## Tommi1 (10. August 2013)

Sollte funktionieren.
Hat ja einen 240er Radiator.
Hatte schon mal mein FX6100 mit nem Corsair System mit 1x120 Radiator gekühlt.
Ging Problemlos.


----------



## MrBacon (10. August 2013)

Super....danke


----------



## Tommi1 (10. August 2013)

Darfsz halt keine Wunder erwarten.
Rechne mal mit Temperaturen von 30°/32° (im Idle) und ca. 50° unter Last bei einer Zimmertemp von ca. 22°

So wars es bei mir auf jeden Fall.
Ein Corsair 2 x 120 (240) hab bei mir ca. 1 Grad Besserung gebracht.

Mit meiner jetztigen real Wasserkühlung schaffe ich 28°/29° im Idle und 43° unter Last (bei einer Zimmertemp von 22°)


----------

